# 34 Fountain Make Over



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm almost ready to hit the watter...The wrap was put on this week. We are still waiting on the new canvas for the top and new pads. That is what I call a make over!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice looking wrap. Were did you get it?


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

No doubt, sweet is the word.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I would need about four A-6's hanging over the side before I went anywhere near a dock in that rig. The ones with the soft covers at that.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Really pretty.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks good Carl !


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Great looking! saw you pass me by yesterday on 45, & i thought that was cool looking.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful Beautiful B-E-AUTEEEFULLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!

Fricken Gourgous!!!!!!!!!

Can you give a close to.... How Much????


----------



## Peeshnuck (Feb 1, 2005)

I live just down the road...saw it a couple of times today...very sweet!!!!


----------



## jumpingdorado (Jul 30, 2007)

nice


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I saw you going down the pierce elevated on friday. Nice rig!


----------



## FloridaDeckie (Apr 2, 2008)

fancy


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

really sweet!

just out of curiosity what does that rig top out at?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I take it you must be loaded with a rig like that!!!! Has anyone seen the gas prices?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am not sure how fast it is just yet. I have been told by fountain that it will do around 75-76 mph light on fuel and one person on board. It runs about 64 mph with triple 225 optis. I got the wrap installed somewhere in the woodlands area.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

c1 said:


> I am not sure how fast it is just yet. I have been told by fountain that it will do around 75-76 mph light on fuel and one person on board. It runs about 64 mph with triple 225 optis. I got the wrap installed somewhere in the woodlands area.


wow....thats a boat I'd almost be afraid to open up.
amazing...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice. Was it Mobile Graphics that dun the work?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

No, it was not them. I don't remember the name of the company, but I can call them to find out.


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Boat*

Looks awesome!
I know the boat well, I am sure it will fly now. Looks new!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

nice wrap....she sure is purdy


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice rig. Any ideas on fuel burn? What size tank/range?


Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

WHAT? no kingfish on the wrap? (Just kidding). She looks good, Carl.


----------



## rgoosehunter (Nov 14, 2007)

Need a deck hand


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Looks great! Who put on the wrap? Looks excellent. Ballpark price range for the wrap installed?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I will pm you with the info.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great looking boat Carl! You should have said something when I saw you at Boaters World Saturday.











c1 said:


> I will pm you with the info.


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

So this is the boat you are donating for the biggest Jack Crevalle caught in the Texas Deep Sea Rodeo??? just kidding..absolutely gorgeous ride with a sweet wrap. gonna look even beter when it's covered with slime and bill marks..
congrats...


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks Great Carl.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It has 350 gallons of fuel and should get around 1.5 at cruise speed of 40-45 mph. And I expect around .8 mpg at wft. I am just quessing here, but it should be close to these figures. I will post up when I put her in the water. I have a few more things to do before I splash her, so it will be a couple more weeks to go.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Nice makeover Carl. That rig is going to serve you well. Let me know if you need any help...

Trevin


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Trevin, give me a pm.


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks good Carl. Glad to see that you are getting close


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you Kevin. I enjoyed fishing with you and Brian this past weekend @ the drum tourney. We are going to have good luck for the rest of the year for doing our good deed. 
Carl


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

Carl the boat looks awesome. If she runs over 71 mph you got me. I think you are just about right with your figures of speed and mpg. Watch out for that 33ft. Contender from Texas Sport Fishing, they say it is the only true 70 mph boat on the water!!!! She is running Mercury's on the back though! If you catch a Marlin that big in the Poco, your looking at 1/2 a Million dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had a great time fishing with you, Chris and the rest of the gang in the tournament. Once again, I just wanted to say thanks for putting in all the hard work and your time on the tournament for this summer. You are truly giving us fisherman another great tournament to look forward to fishing!!!!


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*Probably the 2nd best rendering of "depth charge"*

I have ever seen (my wife cross stiched that Guy Harvey picture for me a few years ago). How about I trade you straight up. My wife and the cross stiching for the boat? on second thought I better hold on to the cross stich, my club house would not be the same without that picture. Beautiful rig.

-CP


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I need a photo and I will let you know about a trade.


----------



## AdGraphics (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
Ed here from AdGraphics in Pompano Beach, Florida. We created the Guy Harvey graphic for Carl's boat. Give us a call and we'll be happy to quote your project. We're licensed to print and install Guy Harvey graphics and we can handle your custom designs as well. Visit us here: http://www.adgraph.com/index.htm?Boat.html

Thanks!


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

i've always driven by your house on my way to and from work and wondered who owned those....now with the wrap i know its you.....looks really good man.....are you a friend of Tim Allen's??


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's me.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Carl,

Nice looking ride, now when are you taking me fishing?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

All you have to do is pick up the phone and dial my number Eugene. Thanks for all the comments on the boat guys. It should be a fun year. Good luck to everyone on 2cool this year.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WOW! I'd sure like to skipper a rig like that some time. Seriously, it looks great Carl.


----------



## MahiMan79 (Jul 4, 2007)

carl that wrap looks great.Brian told me about it.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

I was threre Carl. Didnt know that was your rig. I did shook your hand Carl.

I came out a looser didnt win any raffle tickets or even win any consolation prize at the fishing tourney, but it was for a good cause so I am happy.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for coming out.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Carl,

Great looking Fountain. You seem to be pretty on target in terms of fuel consumption and speed. I have an 05 Fountain 34 w/trip merc 225's and she'll open up at about 73 according to the computer system and satellite gps relay I have on board. That being said, there is no Contender on the water that will touch the boat...esp the same size and engines behind the beast. I didn't notice if it was already written, but how big is your fuel tank? Great tournament boat with a lot of room to play. best of luck to you and congrats on the machine-she'll leave you speechless


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Carl,
> 
> Great looking Fountain. You seem to be pretty on target in terms of fuel consumption and speed. I have an 05 Fountain 34 w/trip merc 225's and she'll open up at about 73 according to the computer system and satellite gps relay I have on board. That being said, there is no Contender on the water that will touch the boat...esp the same size and engines behind the beast. I didn't notice if it was already written, but how big is your fuel tank? Great tournament boat with a lot of room to play. best of luck to you and congrats on the machine-she'll leave you speechless


350 gallons...top of the last page.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I will have the boat at FTU all day Friday and Saturday August 1st & 2nd for Shimano days. Shimano will have professionals there to answer any questions you may have about your tackle, from fresh water fishermen, inshore and offshore fisherman. We will be out to answer any questions from lucanus to butterfly jigs to what rod and reel combo is best for your application.


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

Seen you in POCO. Great looking ride.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I stoped by and check out your boat the other day at clear lake marine center. Hows the rodeo going? Ps. you need any rigging work let us over at Hayes rigging know I'd love to help with anything you guys need Once again great looking boat it's comming along


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

total jealousy


----------

